
Stripe Atlas is not for everyone. Caveats based on my experience. - hai2ashwin
https://medium.com/@cbkrish/stripe-atlas-is-not-for-everyone-caveats-based-on-my-experience-2735a226df8a?source=linkShare-74c1c17cc6f2-1473574176
======
jimmywanger
Basically this article is saying "Maybe you don't need a Delaware C corp for
your business needs. Think about it?"

It's not knocking Atlas at all.

~~~
skrish
I wrote that post. You are right. Just because it's easier now as a package,
folks are blindly following it.

Stripe and AWS are great services that brought down the barriers to entry
significantly for everyone.

Because Stripe Atlas is so easy, low cost and comes highly recommended, a lot
of early stage founders are blindly choosing it. But we need to remember that
we are dealing with governments across borders and tax obligations that we
need to understand well. Even if you don't file certain documents regularly
you could get into a lot of trouble. So my recommendation is to consider the
pros and cons and choose the option wisely.

